# vertical tree grow bare bulb questions



## Lara vanhousen (Mar 3, 2015)

so ive been looking around at bare bulb grows such as heath robinson. My friend that im helping only wants to run about 2000 watts. They already have 3 massive bushes that are extremely dense. We were thinking theres no way to penetrate inside of the plant and were considerding vertical as being the best option. Any opinions on the best way to set up or if horizontal would be a better option. Also was wondering what happpeneds to the part of the plant that has no light? Larf? And would a reflector attached to the ball be better use of light as compared to a bare bulb?


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Mar 3, 2015)

considering.... (plant=O light=X) and running 4 600 watts XOXOXOX


----------



## Joedank (Mar 6, 2015)

it will work but doing i triangle shape works best for me light on all sides see (if you turn plant on side
XOXO
XOX


----------



## 1488thecause1488 (Mar 7, 2015)

whatjoe said


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

you need to surround the bulbs with plant matter otherwise it is a waste of time hanging them vertically in the first place.

just putting the bulb between two plants will waste nearly 50% of the light emitted from the bulb


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 15, 2015)

Drop a Mh in the canopy naked with just the motion socket. This will give the most light, the most heat also so be sure your vent is right on. But dropping that 4 mh blue in with the Hps gives the best yeilds ull see
,


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> you need to surround the bulbs with plant matter otherwise it is a waste of time hanging them vertically in the first place.
> 
> just putting the bulb between two plants will waste nearly 50% of the light emitted from the bulb


That cause ur using a reflector. Go naked with the bob and you get the whole bulb, et it down in the middle of the canopy and you'll see amazing results, and tight on funds, just sap a t5 in there or a cheap led


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 15, 2015)

Yea dropping a naked bulb in there is the best bet from the situation yu present


----------



## fayo420 (May 17, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to pics, I'm not sure what type of set up you are talking about...
Thank you for your patients...


----------



## willstown (Jun 6, 2015)

Lara, I have been growing vertically for many years with great success. Here is some advice which you may find useful.

First off, I never use a "bare bulb." In any properly done vertical grow, there is *always *some kind of reflector involved; at least one flat reflector directly above the bulb, at a minimum. There is a ton of light that, if not contained and reflected back onto the plants, will escape from the top and bottom of the bulb.

Use a flat reflector with hole cut out for the bulb to hang through (you can build something cheaply), and one on bottom too if you don't want to put plants *below* the lights....which you can certainly do as well, with great success.

In my opinion, the only way to go is to* rotate* each plant one half turn each day. This will ensure the plant develops evenly, and yes, you will get large nugs on the *entire* plant, with very minimal larf...which also saving yourself a lot of pain and trouble of training, trimming, and all this other B.S. that people currently waste their time doing.

Think of each branch as its own individual plant. If it's shaded and kept from the light, it will wither away. If however each branch is able to get full light at least every other day (rotating half a turn a day), it will be quite happy with that arrangement and will develop fully.

Once the plant is well into flower, you can pretty much stop rotating by that point, as it won't get lopsided.

I'll be happy to post some pictures for you tomorrow....of wall to wall nugs, in a 9.5' x 9.5' Growlab tent with 2k HPS. That was a continuous system where I was always adding in plants to flower or harvesting them. At full capacity, that tent generated enough nugs over a couple month period that I was still rolling blunts a year later from grocery sacks of nugs found stashed in corners.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 6, 2015)

So at what week on a ten week strain would you stop rotating?


----------



## willstown (Jun 6, 2015)

Whichever week new pistols stop forming. During early flower, say the first 3-4 weeks, is when the rotation is going to be critical to ensure everything develops evenly. After that, on an indica dominant plant where the basic shape and size of the nugs is pretty much set, it's not nearly as critical.....in fact you really need to back off both the light and heat towards the end anyway for proper finish. An occasional rotation at this time (every 3-4 days) doesn't hurt. Now on a long flowering sativa plant, you may need to continue rotating on a regular basis, since they are _indeterminate_, and continue to put out pistols for many weeks.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> so ive been looking around at bare bulb grows such as heath robinson. My friend that im helping only wants to run about 2000 watts. They already have 3 massive bushes that are extremely dense. We were thinking theres no way to penetrate inside of the plant and were considerding vertical as being the best option. Any opinions on the best way to set up or if horizontal would be a better option. Also was wondering what happpeneds to the part of the plant that has no light? Larf? And would a reflector attached to the ball be better use of light as compared to a bare bulb?


Heath Robinson was quite a visionary and influenced a lot of people, myself included.

My perspective on vertical growing is a lot different than @willstown . I don't run reflectors in the traditional sense. Rather than worrying about the light losses of bare bulbs, I'm placing my plant matter at the optimum distance from the light. This maximizes efficiency and believe me when I tell you that efficiency is greatly improved over using reflectors!


----------

